# Slingshot of the Month - Nov 2013 - DISCUSSION



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

So soon. Where did the time go?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dr J said:


> So soon. Where did the time go?


Three days late, right on time :drinkup:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

M.J said:


> Dr J said:
> 
> 
> > So soon. Where did the time go?
> ...


First Monday of the month, I'd say right on point if ya ask me!!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Dr J said:


> So soon. Where did the time go?


Yeah I thought I just voted!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Thanks Fury!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Discuss your discussings within this discussion. Just to keep the nomination thread nice and neat.

Here, you can say that you think there should be specific categories for SOTM.

Here, you can say that you like ___ slingshot because of ___ and chose to nominate____'s slingshot because_____

Here, you can say that you don't think it is fair that ____ wins all the time or that______ always gets a nomination.

Here, you can say that you can't sleep at night because you are thinking of __________'s slingshot.

Here, you can thank _____ for nominating your slingshot.

Here you can say _____ (insert slingshot ramblings here)_____

Here, you can say...........(you get the idea)

(MJ merged ramblings from NOM thread here... so this is the first post and the ones above are from the Nom thread... in case you were confused)

Discuss.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

First of all I always remember to thank the moderators who spend their time organizing and managing the SOTM (and not only the Sotm, of course). Then I want to thank Smiling-Fury for nominating "Ronin", one of my latest work. About the "Slingshot Of The Month" I have nothing to say, I've read about the categories and all things considered I believe the contest works well like it does. I propose to recognize the first three places in the competition "The Slingshot of the Year" (now only the first place is rewarded). This is because, in my opinion, there are many beautiful slingshots and a lot of

outstanding contributions.

Thanks!

All the best and may the best win and that all the nominees are winners. :bouncy:

Bob.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Holy crap, how did I miss this one from Can Opener?!?!?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26805-ergo-bone-in-aluminium-ornamented/?hl=%2Brose+%2Bengine

That's awesome :drool:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

M.J said:


> Holy crap, how did I miss this one from Can Opener?!?!?
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26805-ergo-bone-in-aluminium-ornamented/?hl=%2Brose+%2Bengine
> 
> That's awesome :drool:


I KNOW RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> First of all I always remember to thank the moderators who spend their time organizing and managing the SOTM (and not only the Sotm, of course). Then I want to thank Smiling-Fury for nominating "Ronin", one of my latest work. About the "Slingshot Of The Month" I have nothing to say, I've read about the categories and all things considered I believe the contest works well like it does. I propose to recognize the first three places in the competition "The Slingshot of the Year" (now only the first place is rewarded). This is because, in my opinion, there are many beautiful slingshots and a lot of
> 
> outstanding contributions.
> 
> ...


Bob, thanks for being so cool. You're always a cool dude! I like the idea of a 1st 2nd 3rd slingshot of the year, we can all discuss it.  I l also ike the idea of a winner takes all approach for SOTY. Voting throughout all those month brackets and keeping track of 1st 2nd 3rd could be challenging, but I imagine it would just take a bit more time... nothing more. There are no doubt countless amazing slingshots... why not have a 2nd place and 3rd place SOTY.....? who knows...


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

The SOTM is a great feature of this forum and I give my sincere thanks to the people who put the time and effort into running it. Among many its many other aspects it serves as a great showcase of the best builds that can be found these days, which is a valuable info source to us newbies who're still in the research/study/learning stage and searching for design and fabrication technique ideas and examples.

The only thing about the SOTM that I regret is that I find it difficult to pick a single #1 when there are fantastic entries of totally different kinds. Last month was a good example of this and some of the entries that best show what I mean were: Scarface Tom's Laminate--Ninja Tac #1; Bob Fionda's Natural--Oberon; Dan Ford's Hybrid--Dragonfly; Danny's Synthetic--DKC Ergo; Antraxx's Metal--The Prime; Flippinout's Metal Core--Naturally Unnatural Natural. This group contains six different material/construction style sub-groups and I find it hard to pick a single "best" out of that field. The artistry in the entries from Scarface Tom, Bob Fionda and Dan Ford is superb throughout. The technology and workmanship that went into the entries from Antraxx and Danny are superb. The combination of technology, workmanship and artistry that went into the entry from Flippinout is superb. How do I pick "the best one" out of that field? I see six "bests" there. Picking only one is as much a vote for the material/construction style as it is for the individual entry and it prohibits appropriate recognition being given to others.

I think this problem suggests that different categories would be a good idea, but&#8230; At the same time, six categories would be over the top. In a post a while ago (which I've searched for but can't find), somebody suggested the SOTM should have three categories--Laminate, Natural and Open. If memory serves me, the idea was tossed out half jokingly, but it's probably a far better idea than I realized when I read that post.

I think SOTM/SOTY needs different categories. If running different categories on a monthly basis would be overkill, maybe changing it to a quarterly contest with categories might be an idea (??)...

Well--enough of my noise for now. Apologies for the length of this post and I hope I haven't kicked the proverbial hornet's nest by shooting my mouth off...

Edit---I just looked at the November nominations. Seven entries so far, and they fall into five different material/construction styles (pretty much the same as I listed above for October). Another month where picking "the one" (at least for me) is problematic.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Lacumo said:


> The SOTM is a great feature of this forum and I give my sincere thanks to the people who put the time and effort into running it. Among many its many other aspects it serves as a great showcase of the best builds that can be found these days, which is a valuable info source to us newbies who're still in the research/study/learning stage and searching for design and fabrication technique ideas and examples.
> 
> The only thing about the SOTM that I regret is that I find it difficult to pick a single #1 when there are fantastic entries of totally different kinds. Last month was a good example of this and some of the entries that best show what I mean were: Scarface Tom's Laminate--Ninja Tac #1; Bob Fionda's Natural--Oberon; Dan Ford's Hybrid--Dragonfly; Danny's Synthetic--DKC Ergo; Antraxx's Metal--The Prime; Flippinout's Metal Core--Naturally Unnatural Natural. This group contains six different material/construction style sub-groups and I find it hard to pick a single "best" out of that field. The artistry in the entries from Scarface Tom, Bob Fionda and Dan Ford is superb throughout. The technology and workmanship that went into the entries from Antraxx and Danny are superb. The combination of technology, workmanship and artistry that went into the entry from Flippinout is superb. How do I pick "the best one" out of that field? I see six "bests" there. Picking only one is as much a vote for the material/construction style as it is for the individual entry and it prohibits appropriate recognition being given to others.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is a good question anyway. I've been thinking about the same point about materials and technology. I said this contest works well like it does even though I don't disagree with you. Your point of view is fine. I'm figuring out a bicycle race: "Road Bikes", "Mountain Bikes", City Bikes" running all togheter in a in a single formula or on a single track. Could we improve the SOTM? Do mods have enough time to manage it? Any idea? Thanks, Bob.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I want to thank MJ for nominating the ``block cut`` slingshot.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

+1 Thank you from me to all the Mods who keep this up.

I think the Contest is a pretty importend part of this forum.

I dunno, ...normally i try to stay away from discussions as good as i can but here i´d really like to add what i think:

In terms of the different Categories:

I personally like it simple. Everywhere. As long as we have Winners out of every Category (Naturals, Laminated, pure Metal) i don´t see a reason to change anything.

What i find REALLY hard sometimes is to pick a SINGLE one. I totally agree on that. And, to keep it simple and make it possible to spread your "Voice" why not give everyone 2 or 3 Votes? I think a Sling that would have won on the actual system will win anyway with 3 Votes, because people will give one of those Votes for that one too. But the 2nd and 3rd Vote might help underdogs a lot.

And: If you completly dislike one Category (all Metal f/ex) you are not "forced" to vote for something you dislike. By adding 2 Votes you can simply pick your 3 Fav. no matter which Category they are in.

Plus: If you have 5 or 6 Categorys you need winners and Badges for all of them? Mass Badges? What if a month only features one Sling in 2 of the Categorys? Autowin? Getting too complicated is...well...complicated sometimes 

Regarding SSOTY:

I personally think the last Year (i don´t know how it went the other Years) was very complicated.

It was a very kind attempt to keep it fair to let 1,2, and 3rd Place of each month enter, but all tose subthreads...i sometimes lost track and you could see the votes decreased.

Again...why not simple? Just take the 12 first places (They once won, don´t they deserve it? Why compete again against someting they once succeed?) and make one single Voting between those 12. You can let that open for 4 Weeks for example. And then badges for 1,2, and 3rd.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I personally think there should be a polymorph section to the SOTM contest (; p)

Obviously joking,
SF


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> I personally think there should be a polymorph section to the SOTM contest (; p)
> 
> Obviously joking,
> SF


And one for bark-on nats.

And for Starships.

And for PFSs.

And one for slingbows.

Nominate your very favorite one from the preceding month and then vote for it (unless you like somebody else's nomination better). It's that easy.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

M.J said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think there should be a polymorph section to the SOTM contest (; p)
> ...


Can you repost my comment in the "obviously joking" section? I thought it was simple enough to sign the comment with the words "obviously joking" but I have been wrong before.

Obviously joking,
SF


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SmilingFury said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > SmilingFury said:
> ...


Settle down, it wasn't directed at you.

I was using your example of very narrow categories to illustrate a point.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

M.J said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


I am sorry for giving you any wrong idea. Text is a hard thing to get a person's inflection off of. I am not riled up at all. I was just messin' with ya MJ. I am done with any drama threads, I can assure you of that. Sorry for muddling the issue of narrow categories though. That is my bad. Not trying to make your job as a mod harder or anything.
Be well,
SmilingFury


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

It does make sense to take only the 12 first place winners to the SOTY comp. And do a 2nd and 3rd from there.

As far as numerous votes per person.... this might not be a bad idea... perhaps someone can have 2 or 3 votes.... you pick your own 1st 2nd and 3rd place slings and it plays out from there... There would be a way to do that through the poll option in the post, just make 3 poll questions...

I know how hard it is to pick one. But part of the craziness/fun is just picking ONE. When its voting time for me, I usually have to sit there with a cup of coffee and several minutes to think about it.... also, as the nomination slings are getting placed up, I'm beginning to think about each one and their maker throughout the week. A lot plays into the voting for me and from month to month I vote differently based on several factors. I don't always vote for the same person and I never vote for myself, what fun would that be?! It is nice to just have to worry about one vote.... I like things simple. well there are positives and negatives to just one vote.... more ideas will develop throughout discussion, I'm open to all, and yes, I think there should be a category for polymorph. Actually, just a category for Polymorph and a category for all other slingshots. Simple enough.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

AnTrAxX said:


> Regarding SSOTY:
> 
> I personally think the last Year (i don´t know how it went the other Years) was very complicated.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.

I also think multiple categories for the SOTM is a bit much. It works well the way it is.

Multiple votes?.....maybe, could be cool.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> , I'm open to all, and yes, I think there should be a category for polymorph. Actually, just a category for Polymorph and a category for all other slingshots. Simple enough.


Dude. I was really kidding about that. I mean picture it... ...how would people decide which their favorite marshmallow looking slingshot was? An alternative materials category(if categories are to be done) i could agree to. That way hdpe and anything else can go in there,But a polymorph category is a little premature all on its own. And everyone knows I love the stuff. Just my opinion.

SF

Ps: I am still gonna make you one...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Btoon84 said:


> Actually, just a category for Polymorph and a category for all other slingshots. Simple enough.


PMSSOTM :thumbsup:


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

I've just checked out the Homemade Slingshots forum. There must be over two hundred new SS threads from October. and I like so many of them. This is a tough task indeed.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

The involvement and the emotional communication is one of the interesting aspects of the Forum. Thank you all, I never stop learning ... not just in the world of slingshot. Best regards. Bob


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

TSM said:


> I would happily nominate Filcks' Snow White. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27145-snow-white-and-rose-red/


Seconded


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

With all the great SS produced this month, I am surprised how slowly this thread is progressing. Therefore, I am bumping it to the top again! 

Darren


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

All the favorites are already in so that action may no help!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

What i really pitty is the fact that it´s always the same handfull of people that do the Nominations.

A lot of the participants incl. the top scorers just seem to lean back and let it happen.

Variation could be so much larger if they just managed to do that little bit of extra work.

I know thats not possible, but for me personally a check that only allows one of you getting nominated when you nominated yourself would be more importend than categories or other stuff


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> AnTrAxX said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding SSOTY:
> ...


Lost in the past it seems, is the amount of time I spent resurrecting this event, discussing with the community, presenting a set of rules and guidelines, discussing some more and finally settling on a common consensus of what should be the "Slingshot of the month"

It pains me monthly to see my same text copy and pasted, used again and again, OP taking credit for it, everyone praising the OP, so on and so forth.

Am I p1ssed about this ? F*cking oath I am. I made this event happen. I developed it into what it is today.

What thanks do I get ? F*cking none at all. Instead I get sh1t canned as a mod because some backwater admin who cant see pver his own bible decides to boot me due to his own lack of knowledge on a particular situation.

"Abuse of privilege" as a mod, hardly my god fearing fellow, that particular crotch stain posted his own email and telephone number for the world to see. I simply gave him the b1tch slap he deserved for publicly calling me a pedophile. You however seem to attend the same church so automatically sided with him. F*ck you, f*ck you deity, f*ck the horse you rode in on.

I feel better now. Going to go grab a beer.

Slingshot of the month!

#f*ckignawesomethankstohrawk


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Good work, H! I like this part of SSF the best.

Regarding the same old calls for complicating matters - NO! Keep it as it is.

Simple is good. There can be only one. All the others go into the chipper :lol:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hrawk, I'm not quoting your post because it will probably be deleted eventually (not by me) and i don't want my post deleted too....

thanks for all you've done for slingshot of the month hrawk  nobody's trying to take credit for anything man. OP taking credit for it?? Copy and pasting your text month to month is the easiest thing to do dude. Perhaps at the bottom it should read thanks to hrawk for initially typing all of this text for us to copy. I guess the work of importing all of the images and setting up the voting page with all the time that takes is what the members are thankful for... And yes, I'll take credit for doing those tasks. It takes a while as you know. I don't mind it. In fact it is quite enjoyable. But you're more than welcome to do it. It stopped getting done in a timely manner and members were anxious to see it continue as it had. Instead of waiting on somebody else to do it.... I made it happen. All buns glazing made it happen. MJ made it happen.... I can't help but feel this is directed towards me and them in a way.... if not, I'm sorry I'm so sensitive. you're the man hrawk. thanks again for everything you do. I've always respected you and had a somewhat legitimate fear of you.  you complain when people cry on the forum... but I feel like what you've just popped out of your keyboard is a little whiney and unwarranted. much love.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I still think categories are a bad idea. Mainly because of the amount of different types of slingshots that we have hear. Multi-Votes is a interesting idea, but I dont think one person should be able to vote for the same slingshot three times, I would like to use my three votes for three different people where another person will use three votes on one person.. Doesn't work..

@ Hrawk - - I used to think you would seem like a cool guy.. But sometimes you come off a bit arrogant. We all know that you have been here and have done many things, but coming up here to just make waves.. Come on man... You could have maybe told the story of the first SOTM, but instead you ended up tearing through here like a madman about it.. Thank you..


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

OMG I just now seen that I've been nominated for SSOTM !!!! This is my very first nomination and I cannot tell y'all how thankful I am how awesome this is for me. Thank u so much mods for doing this and thank u NoobShooter for nominating me. I've never been this excited before . I know that I have a long way to go to actually b a competitor but just being nominated is the coolest thing in my world. So so awesome and cool. Thank y'all !!!!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

So go ahead, and bring that joy to someone else too, by nominating one yourself 

Really happy for you, but you deserve it!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Dr J said:


> All the favorites are already in so that action may no help!


I could nominate at least two more exceptional SS this month if I wasn't limited to one.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

generic said:


> With all the great SS produced this month, I am surprised how slowly this thread is progressing. Therefore, I am bumping it to the top again!
> 
> Darren


My bad, sorry guys, I thought I was replying to the nomination page, rather than the discussion to the nomination. I think we need another thread, a discussion of the discussion of the nomination thread. 

Sorry, could not resist...needed some lightheartedness

Darren


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

generic said:


> generic said:
> 
> 
> > With all the great SS produced this month, I am surprised how slowly this thread is progressing. Therefore, I am bumping it to the top again!
> ...


You did, I moved it  Trying to keep the nomination thread clean.
I agree about needing discussion of the discussion posts, I'll get right on that :drinkup:


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

M.J said:


> generic said:
> 
> 
> > generic said:
> ...


Oh good, I am not losing my mind (yet).


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

WoW can't believe i've been nominated.

This has Just made my day ..


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I nominate beanflips beauty!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27579-another-hdpe-fused-grip-swell/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nominate it next month, man. This month's contest is for slingshots posted in October.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Ooops


----------

